# Reminder: I'm on travel for 2 weeks



## Chris (Feb 26, 2008)

And won't have much access to internet/email. PM Steve with any important site issues, otherwise post up in this forum and I'll reply when I can.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 26, 2008)

Not important sitewise, but let me know if you make it to the Double-Down Cafe. (You had better!)


----------

